# Eyebrow Hair falling out !



## Dizzydi (Oct 15, 2011)

Just come back from my pre holiday wax and polish and my beautician asked if I have had a go at my eye brows myself. I was like no never touch them. She did them 3 weeks ago and they were ok.

But today it looks like my left eye brow is falling out - got a bald patch over my left eye on what is supposed to be the thickest part of my eye brow!!

Not impressed.

Has anyone else suffered from un explained hair loss ? and did it grow back ?

Just what I want before I jet of!! Not


----------



## margie (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Di. Some people find that hair falls out when they are stressed. It might be an idea (when you get back) to get your Dr to check if there is anything causing it - though I think in most cases such hair loss is unexplained.

Try to put it out of your mind whilst your are away - have a good break.


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2011)

Di i have it with both my eyebrows,unfortunetly its self inflicted  in my case as I do it cause of stress,mine does of course grow back after abit


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Dianne,
            Have you had your thyroid checked? I asked because this is a sign of thyroid problems.


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 15, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Dianne,
> Have you had your thyroid checked? I asked because this is a sign of thyroid problems.



Hi Sue,

Not sure when the last time was - I had a mot at Dr's a few week again assume they did it then? but cant say for definate. I see my consultant week after I get back from my jollies and if the hair has not started to grow will ask him.

Just been looking at photo taken 3 weeks ago and all hair is there !! 

My beautician has told me to use a pencil and lightly fill in the spot of missing hair and she will have a look again for me when I get back and tint them if the hair has started to re grow!!

God I'm so vain

Thanks Margie & Steff will get it looked into.

I just hope no more comes out - I'm gonna look a right one on my jollies .....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Just come back from my pre holiday wax and polish and my beautician asked if I have had a go at my eye brows myself. I was like no never touch them. She did them 3 weeks ago and they were ok.
> 
> But today it looks like my left eye brow is falling out - got a bald patch over my left eye on what is supposed to be the thickest part of my eye brow!!
> 
> ...



That's not nice di I plucked my eyebrows a couple of days ago and the left one looked a little bit thicker, so I just pulled them out with my fingers, ( but not when I actually plucked them both, I used twizzers) and the hair on my head is a bit thinner and receeding a bit as well!!!!!!!!! OMG Sheena


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hope they grow back soon Di. God I hate doing my eyebrows I find it so painful. I also get mine waxed as I can just about cope with the pain for a short time.

Normally I have a good pain threshold


----------

